# Severe headaches after golf



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

I seem to get excruciatingly painful headaches that build towards the end of a round. They then ruin my afternoon after.They only go with really strong painkillers and don't have the migraine nausea attached. I usually drink 1 bottle of water per round and a snack after 9 holes. I play Sundays between 8-9am getting up at same time as work. It happens carrying or pushing my trolley. Never happens after lunch rounds? 

Anyone else suffer from this or found ways to beat it. Happens roughly every other round and is really annoying


----------



## Monkey Putter (Feb 20, 2017)

Dehydration.  Drink more before and during.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 20, 2017)

I get them 

Only if i have not eaten properly before the round.

I am not really a breakfast type person and i think the headaches correspond (for me) with lack of grub.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 20, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			I seem to get excruciatingly painful headaches that build towards the end of a round. They then ruin my afternoon after.They only go with really strong painkillers and don't have the migraine nausea attached. I usually drink 1 bottle of water per round and a snack after 9 holes. I play Sundays between 8-9am getting up at same time as work. It happens carrying or pushing my trolley. Never happens after lunch rounds?
		
Click to expand...

Do you typically drink a lot of coffee during the morning? If when you play Sunday mornings you miss out on your usual coffee hit, caffeine withdrawal could be a possibility.


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Feb 20, 2017)

Its you're body telling you that's something is missing. Do you get them any other times at all? 
I would recommend you eat a good breakfast before you go out and get a couple of Oatey type bars/banana's and every hole or two - take a bite and this should keep you energy levels up. Also ensure you've got at 2 bottles of water or 1 bottle of water and 1 sugary type drink to kind hydrated. 
Also might be an idea to get your blood sugar levels checked out at dr's


----------



## Capella (Feb 20, 2017)

I do get them sometimes as well, but for me they normally lead to a full fledged migraine attack. I suspect that they are caused by strain in my neck/upper spine, but I am not sure. I do take care to eat and drink enough during the round, so I don't think they are caused by dehydration or low blood sugar.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm not a doctor, but I'm afraid are you arent going to get a correct answer here. Sadly I would suggest making an appointment and go see the quack. Could be blood pressure related for example.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

I do skip coffee usually as it tenders to make me need to go to the toilet all morning - no good one the course. Interesting 



cliveb said:



			Do you typically drink a lot of coffee during the morning? If when you play Sunday mornings you miss out on your usual coffee hit, caffeine withdrawal could be a possibility.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet I think you have a point. Some of my post was to see how many other people get it and it does seem very common. 



Bunkermagnet said:



			I'm not a doctor, but I'm afraid are you arent going to get a correct answer here. Sadly I would suggest making an appointment and go see the quack. Could be blood pressure related for example.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I can almost guarantee you having one this time next week. You'll have the words, hook and friggin puttin etched in your skull. I do like a good moan...

Sorry in advance


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

The poor play induced ones don't count! Cannot wait for next week. We will have a great time. Key is to ignore the score until the bar and stare in wonder at the beauty of the course! 



davemc1 said:



			I can almost guarantee you having one this time next week. You'll have the words, hook and friggin puttin etched in your skull. I do like a good moan...

Sorry in advance 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't get them after golf but Missis T does when I get home. Gonna tell her to drink more. 
Read a few years back in golf monthly about the importance of eating and drinking during a round, thought it was a bit boring. But a couple of months later I was hanging outta me ass during a blisteringly hot round. I read the piece again and always make sure there summat in me bag.
Trouble is as soon as I have had a drink, one hole later it's time to feed the daffodils.


----------



## puttmore89 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Chris,

Do you wear glasses? Or if not prescription do you wear sunglasses on the course? This happened to me every round I played and in the end it turned out it was the strain I was putting on my eyes. Wearing sunglasses prescription or not makes all the difference for me now.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

Did for many years, but had them lasered. Its not so much on sunny days. Grey all winter and I still get them. I think water, food and coffee should be the next test 



puttmore89 said:



			Hi Chris,

Do you wear glasses? Or if not prescription do you wear sunglasses on the course? This happened to me every round I played and in the end it turned out it was the strain I was putting on my eyes. Wearing sunglasses prescription or not makes all the difference for me now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 20, 2017)

Bad neck?


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 20, 2017)

Don't think so as osteopath regularly ensured I'm aligned properly 



Hobbit said:



			Bad neck?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2017)

I would simply make an appointment and see a doctor. It could be any host of things, especially if you are drinking and eating during a round. I'm sure they will get to the bottom of it (probably via a blood test)


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2017)

I always get a bad headache after a round with Smiffy.

One of the reasons I gave up playing was getting migraines after a round. Found it was to do with not eating at the right time. Tee off at 11.00, and would not get lunch until gone 3.00 when it would be too late. Am careful with my tee off times now, and also having a halfway hut helps solve the problem. Now just need to work out how to play 36 holes without a migraine before Sunningdale.:mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

richart said:



			I always get a bad headache after a round with Smiffy.

Click to expand...

Contagious that!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 20, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is as soon as I have had a drink, one hole later it's time to feed the daffodils.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy me old mucker that was me a few years ago so might be time for a little check up , http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Prostatehealth/Pages/prostatehome.aspx  On tablets now so can get to 14th normally and also do my PSA once a year.


----------

